# The mk2 accuracy shot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It really was to cold and dull to shoot today here in Lincolnshire so just a quick video with the mk2


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great looking slingshot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That was a great shot. That Joker had a chip on his shoulder, huh?


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Great looking slingshot! Great shooting to!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good shooting, nice frame...


----------

